

12 Seed Funds You Should Know in NYC - phil_KartMe
http://www.kartme.com/phil/seed-funds-nyc

======
phil_KartMe
Feel free to let me know if I'm missing any funds here.

The criteria was: -must actively invest $250,000 to $500,000 in startups -must
have dedicated resources in NYC to review details -must have dedicated capital

